# Sugo SG07, short review.



## alucasa (Aug 11, 2010)

I've had Sugo SG06 for a while, like 7 months or so. I've seen its shortcomings and also good things. I liked it that it was compact and small. I could grab it one hand and move it around. But it was simply too small, restricting me to expand my system.
Though my system is good enough for even heavy usage. The spec is ...

I5-750
ATI HD5770
2x 2gb RAM
1x 96 OCZ SSD + 1 x 500gb HDD (2.5inch) + 320gb HDD (2.5inch)

But I decided that I want to try out GTX 460 which meant that I needed a bigger PSU just to be safe. I wasn't originally going to buy SG07 but decided to try out just in case.










My first impression was that it wasn't much bigger than I expected it to be. Compared to SG06, its width is exactly the same. Height is increased by just 2cm. Depth is increased by 7cm in order to include a full-sized ATX PSU.





A huge fan covers 50% of the case over the top. It literally covers the whole motherboard area and circulates whole air rapidly, which is a good thing. I wasn't comfortable with how high my CPU temp got with SG06 with low profile heatsink ( http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106152 ). There is also a fan speed control on the back.


Now, time to dismantle my rig... (Spec is listed in my signature.)









My low profile lga 1156 heatsink has held me well although its temp got dangerously close to T-junction. With zero load, idle temp was 55c. While gaming or using CPU intensive applications, the temp got up to 95c max. Nevertheless, the system has never shut down due to high temp.





I searched for a better heatsink and I found one that would fit this case. http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=47671&vpn=RR-H101-22FK-RI&manufacture=COOLERMASTER





And the rest was quite simple since I was simply swapping the case. Just for a consideration, I got a windowed version, but I recommend a non-windowed version for you. There was simply no way to clean up the internal space. Due to its compact size, I couldn't simply do a proper wire management job, and windowed casing made it worse.





Overall, I am pleased with the case despite of its high price tag. It's not that much better than Silverstone SG06 - but - you will be able to put on a decent heatsink no matter what mobo you choose.

Idle temp for CPU after the change is 33c. And max is 60c by using Bonic client.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 11, 2010)

Its such a nice little case, I wouldn't think to put a semi-gaming rig in it. Nice review man!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 11, 2010)

Got mine the other day and hastily threw in a i5 670, Saaphire 5870 and Gigabyte H55N-USB3 mb. Short version of the story is the psu was dead as a hammer...it is exploded atm being powered by another external psu. Major disappointment I must admit. Now I must soon completely dismantle it and send it back to the Egg for replacement.

(They will not however be getting the slim dvd bracket back...it was a pain in the ass to get the drive mounted and I'm not going to do it twice. )

Btw, mine is the windowed version as well, but the 5870 completely covers the window so cabling is not as noticeable.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 14, 2010)

just saw ur post on the other thread, hows the temp with i7? i know its stock, bc im planning to grab i7 860 and we almost got same case


----------



## alucasa (Sep 14, 2010)

35c idle. 75c when all 8 cores to max. That is without CPU fan installed though.


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 14, 2010)

TBH I in this price range I would go for that one Lian Li case with front USB 3.0 ports.


----------

